# Cannon fodder



## wjskip (Jan 26, 2008)

Tried to apply the advice given in this forum to my photos - it all sounds so simple until you try and match the quality of most of the photos posted on this site.  Thanks to the advice I think I have improved but still have a long way to go.
Using the same settings on all the pics.
5.6 apature setting 1/125 sec shutter on the second
and third  1/100 on the first.
WB in auto  tripod not used used IS
Let me know the good and most of all the bad
Thanks


----------



## gketell (Jan 26, 2008)

They all look great.  The only thing you might want to add (if you want to show off the finish) is a "reflection lamp".  A small light above the pens (or above the camera) to cause a reflection.

GK


----------



## Ligget (Jan 27, 2008)

I agree with Greg, watch out that the relection lamp doesn`t detract from viewing the blank colours and pattern though.[8D]


----------



## R2 (Jan 27, 2008)

When I'm set up I want my photos to be at least that good. Well done.[]


----------



## avbill (Jan 27, 2008)

your photography is ok-- I agree with gregg what a small spot light is needed to show up the pens details.

Now the three pen are a good example of either the acrylic helping  the pen kit  see the green pen [1]   Where the acrylic is fighting the the details in the kit [2]  

The new ultra cigar pens can be very tricky to pull off  of course its only my opinion. 


Bill Daniels 


ps  move your lights so they are pointing to the front of the pens - this will illuminate  the detail of the pen kit and show the detail of the acrylic body better second  reduce the distance between the light source and the subject -- this will increase the intensity  of the light  making the light brighter.  your background will go white as a result.


----------



## wjskip (Jan 27, 2008)

Appreciate the input.  The spot to highlight is cefinatly needed just ran out of fixtures befor I ran out of needs.  I agree The ultra isn't a good pen to photograph but i figured that if i could get it right then the rest would be a lot easier.  Took some more shots after moving the lights backgroung turned white but the hot spots on the pens made all the detail go away.  Back to square one on apeture and time.  Once again thanks


----------

